# . . . but not the BBC, surely!



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

:surprise: What do you think?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Lost on me I'm afraid.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I see a potty little nondescript vote like this needs a 2/3 majority. Brexit was swung by a 1% of pop.

Ray.


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

bazzy said:


> :surprise: What do you think?


My question was about BBC using an apostrophe in MPs'.

A bit like Fish & Chip's or Tyres & MoT's.

Maybe a bit too early for MHF****rs


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, yerrsss.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

bazzy said:


> My question was about BBC using an apostrophe in MPs'.
> 
> A bit like Fish & Chip's or Tyres & MoT's.


Except that both "MP's" and "MPs" can be used for the plural of MP so it is correct to add an apostrophe after the s when showing possession if you are using MPs as the plural. I agree though it looks odd at first sight .

An explanation here:

_Most words are pluralised by adding an s. ..... One exception to this is abbreviations, where it is now acceptable to add an apostrophe. Example: the plural of MP is MP's It is, however, always correct to write MPs without an apostrophe, and this is probably the preferred convention. _

http://jonathan.rawle.org/hyperpedia/apostrophe.php


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Forget that, I'd prefer posters 'proof read' before pressing the button, especially titles.:wink2:

tony


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

bazzy said:


> :surprise: What do you think?


I think I couldn't care less and wouldn't have spotted that your post was about apostrophes in a month of Sundays.

I sincerely hope my use of apostrophes meets with your approval:laugh: (but I rather doubt it!)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the apostrophe is there because the MPs are 'possessing' their vote, unlike the fish & chips and the MOTs which aren't possessing anything.


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I also hovered over that Chris
But I'm not sure a possessive apostrophe is needed 

Sandra


----------

